# Gois?



## mariantobin (May 12, 2011)

We are considering moving from the US to Gois. What does anyone know about public transportation as we do not plan to have a vehicle? Thanks. Happy Christmas!


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hello

We spent a lot of time in and around Gois as it was one of three areas on our short list, 

Buses run from over the road from a bar called the May Tay to Arganil a number of times a day and also to Coimbra but not sure about to Lousa. 

The local expats were very helpful when Fred had a problem with the then motorhome and one of them took him to a garage and also to there house for a meal while the motorhome was repaired.

Gois has two banks and lots of cafe/ bars, shops and also a couple of river beach bars in the summer months.

We choose Serpins as we have family there and that's the only reason we didn't buy in Gois.

The estate agent in Gois we found very helpful, both are English and have a Portuguese employee.

Krystyna


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As you specifically ask about transport then Gois is not on *any* major route and you would be very dependent on local buses or taxis to get you to any transport hub with better more frequent services, Serpins, Vila Nova de Poires, Lousa would be a better options. Serpins Lousa, Miranda even better but not really till the Metro is rebuilt, that gives you easy access to Coimbra, and that's going to be a few years at the very least.

This is Gois Camara website for buses as you can see not great, and nor is the route they follow Transportes - Como chegar... - Turismo - cm-gois


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

hi
it depends where in gois if in the town its self then you have buses arriving from arginil lousa pamilposa de serra and poiares,but if outside in a village you might only be serverd by one of these routes,i am 5 k outside gois and only get 2 buses aday into coimbra in t5he morning and 2 back in the afternoon.the serpins train line to coimbra wont be up and running in my life time as i see it.so unless your fit enough to mountain bike it then you need a car


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hello

We have just seen this on other Forums about Gois and perhaps the original poster may find it of interest.

Fred

Góis in the top 10% of Portugal – it’s official!

According to an article in the Diário de Coimbra today, 3rd January 2013, Góis has been listed in the top 30 districts of Portugal for quality of life, out of a total of 308.

Although this comes as no surprise to those of us already living here it is always gratifying to gain recognition, and the study by the Universidade da Beira Interior is an evaluation of social and economic well-being of the whole country. Coimbra, our nearest city, ranks a high 5th in the study.

To find out more, take a look at this site:

Vive num dos concelhos com melhor qualidade de vida? - Renascença


----------

